# Installing shutters on vinyl siding



## atwt (Nov 16, 2010)

I am having some vinyl shutters installed next week to my vinyl-sided home.  The installer claims that he will not be able to put the new shutters in the same holes that our old shutters used because the holes will be too large and won't hold a screw. Is the installer correct or does he just want to drill new holes because it would be easier?  If the holes really will be too large, is there anything that can be applied to the holes to make them smaller so they will accept a new screw?  I do not want new holes drilled into our house unless it cannot be avoided.  Thanks.


----------



## Tangelo (Nov 19, 2010)

atwt said:


> I am having some vinyl shutters installed next week to my vinyl-sided home.  The installer claims that he will not be able to put the new shutters in the same holes that our old shutters used because the holes will be too large and won't hold a screw. Is the installer correct or does he just want to drill new holes because it would be easier?  If the holes really will be too large, is there anything that can be applied to the holes to make them smaller so they will accept a new screw?  I do not want new holes drilled into our house unless it cannot be avoided.  Thanks.



Hello atwt, Your new shutters probably come with their own fasteners and are color matched, and are size specific. 

If they don't come with their own fasteners, then your contractor could use an epoxy filler to add to the hole and re-drill it after the epoxy dries. 

If the old holes are not visible, then the old holes can be filled with silicone caulk of the same color as the siding, then he could drill the new holes, and everything is covered with the new shutters. Make sure the new shutters are exactly the same size or larger, otherwise you will need to power wash the area prior to install, and you might see the old holes.

~Tangelo


----------



## gmicken (Nov 20, 2010)

Are the new shutters the same type and size as the old ones? I just removed a set, last week and found three sets of holes all over the siding under the new shutters. The manufacture may be different and the holes could be different. Please do not let the installer us the plastic pins that are driven in a drilled with a hammer. They are hard to replace when the break, and they do break. Screws that match are the best. G


----------

